# dialer sucking up battery



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Any fix? Currently its eating up 10% of my battery's life and I haven't made or recieved any calls whatsoever today since I took it off the charger. I turned off assisted dialing because I read somewhere that is supposed to keep dialer from using the battery, but it's still eating it up. Anybody else have this problem or know how to prevent the dialer from doing this?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had the same issue only thing that stopped it was wiping data from the dialer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimmy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am having the same issue. Right now I've been on battery for almost 3 hours, made no calls, had 2 incoming calls that I sent to vm and my dialer has eaten 26% of battery. I had seen somewhere someone said to remove assisted dialing so I just did that a little bit ago. Cleared the data too. Hopefully it helps because I really love the Rom I'm running right now.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Kimmy71 said:


> I am having the same issue. Right now I've been on battery for almost 3 hours, made no calls, had 2 incoming calls that I sent to vm and my dialer has eaten 26% of battery. I had seen somewhere someone said to remove assisted dialing so I just did that a little bit ago. Cleared the data too. Hopefully it helps because I really love the Rom I'm running right now.


Wow 26% is a lot but yeah you should have it under control has the percentage dropped since you did those things?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

So it's not sucking up any battery today so wiping the data must have done it. But now my wifi is sucking up 27% and I haven't changed anything to do with wifi. Its usually only 8% after being on and used all day, its only been off the charger for 2 hours today with no use except for right now. Weird...

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Kimmy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dialer percentage is down to 17 now, so I guess that did the trick.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah my wifi is slowly going down to, last I looked it was at 13%. Musta done something weird to drain so much in the first 2 hours today.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Large downloads over Wifi really suck up the battery. Been downloading ROMs or something lately?


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I've noticed that my dialer is using a huge percentage of my battery even when I don't make phone calls. I cleared the data, forced stopped the application, rebooted the phone, but it still shows that the dialer is using about 38 percent of the battery (often more than the screen). I am running BAMF Forever 1.09. I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing this or noticing it as an issue. For what its worth, I loaded up Chingy's new ROM over the weekend and the dialer was using lots of battery on that ROM too.

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions, I would appreciate hearing them. I don't normally examine what uses up battery percentage, so this may just be the norm for Sense based ROMs.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I've heard to turn off assisted dialing in the phone menu can also help with the battery.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try turning off assisted dialing. Is anyone else having the same experience? Is the dialer eating up 30% or more of anyone else's batter even when no or few calls are being made?


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I've helped people chase down this issue, and its been solved in different phones by making different changes. Ive seen it on different versions of roms by different developers, so I'm assuming its a glitch deep in the framework. Others may have better information though.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks. I found a thread on XDA saying to go the sound settings and turn off Quiet Ring on Pickup, Pocket Mode, and Flip for Speaker. It is a bit early to tell, but I did that this morning and my phone still shows that the dialer is causing a little over 30% of my battery drain. I might need to wait until tomorrow to really tell if these changes have helped or not.

I am also considering installing a third party dialer like GO (with go contacts), DW contacts and deleting the default dialer to see if that made any difference, but I may wait a day or so before I do that.


----------



## incoehoots (Dec 23, 2011)

Newbie here. I have had this problem since getting GB. I am rooted now and have tried two roms and both have this problem. Any one have any luck avoiding this on the TB?


----------



## brenucj (Nov 23, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> I've helped people chase down this issue, and its been solved in different phones by making different changes. Ive seen it on different versions of roms by different developers, so I'm assuming its a glitch deep in the framework. Others may have better information though.


I've been plagued with this problem for a long time. I use Current Widget to log usage. Normal draw when sleeping is about 40 mA. Then the usage with jump to a steady 250 MA, just rapidly draining the battery and no way to fix it without rebooting.

SkyRaider Zeus 1.3 fixed it for me. Use the SkyRaider Settings option to Disable LTE when phone is sleeping. I agree with Charlie that the problem is probably deep inside Android as it is across many phones.

http://code.google.c...Summary%20Stars

now that there's a problem on the Nexus and Ice Cream Sandwich, maybe this will get some attention.

http://www.electroni...by.battery.bug/
http://www.androidce...-miss-something


----------



## incoehoots (Dec 23, 2011)

Would flashing a non sense rom help? I don't understand how the lte settings affect the dialer itself, but if skyraider will fix it I will flash it gladly. I am tired of restarting to stop it from killing battery life. TIA


----------



## incoehoots (Dec 23, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 seems to be a fix for me. Idk why. Great battery life so far. Almost 11 hours at 80% with at least 1.5 hours with display on. HTH someone.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

incoehoots said:


> Liquid 3.2 seems to be a fix for me. Idk why. Great battery life so far. Almost 11 hours at 80% with at least 1.5 hours with display on. HTH someone.


I believe the dialer drain for most only occurs on Sense roms, no so much on AOSP which Liquid 3.2 is.


----------

